# I am so angry and disgusted...



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm a psychiatrist. I have seen more than my share of cruelty and insensitivity and pure evil. But what I came home to today tops it off. I got home from working a 12 hour shift in the emergency room and opened my garage door to check on and feed my pigeons (I've built a temporary large cage in my garage to quaratine these 3 for a month before introducing them to CoyoteJoe's loft.) There was a horrible gasoline smell which is not usual for my garage. When I got to their cage, I noticed their water was bright red...at first I thought it was blood, but none of them seemed to be injured, just very skittish. Paloma was vomiting. I called my mom (who had spent the night upstairs in my apartment), and she said she checked on them this morning and thought it was odd because the heat lamp was unplugged...so she plugged it back in but didn't turn on the light so she didn't notice the red water. She had noticed the smell. And it dawned on me that someone had broken in. And unplugged the heat lamp. And they had taken fuel stabilizer for my scooter and dumped it in my pigeons' water and in their food. Paloma and Harlequin had clearly been standing in it because their feet were bright red. Harlequin's chest was spattered with it. Maggie, the baby seemed to have avoided contacting it somehow. Nothing was stolen. Nothing else was damaged or destroyed. I rushed the three to the vet before calling the police. So far they're ok. They've been bathed and have gotten a g.i. protectant. Will just see how they're respiratory status is because the fumes were very strong. The only person (besides my good friends and my mom) who knew the pigeons were in my garage was a sweet elderly lady next door to me who has lovebirds and cockatiels. It seems like someone broke-in (either to case the place or vandalize...unfortunately happens fairly frequently around here) and just decided to have pure evil "fun." I can't even begin to make any sense of this. It is SO sick.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I’m speechless. You as psychiatrist may come to some definition for such a behavior. Insanity is the only thing coming in my mind.
Hope you birds will recover soon.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG, that is awful. So glad that you got there in time to save them. Why do people this sorta thing? WHY?? I hope they catch this person or persons before they harm another animal or person next time. min


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Must have been kids. Like 7-8 years old if they didnt steal anything must be pretty young.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah? That's an interesting (sad) thought...why break into a garage though in the first place?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank God you came home and got them to the vet! I hope their all OK, please keep us posted.
I won't say anymore because it won't be civil (about the perpetrators)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, someone needs some help in the mental department....lets hope he/she does not move on to "bigger" things..like poisoning people. did you report it? make sure you go over your stuff well. would not like to think your food is tainted too. It is so disheartening and sad...and disgusting.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Keep us posted for sure! this is horrible!


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I won't say anymore because it won't be civil (about the perpetrators)


Please do say more, civil or not...I need some comiseration.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is horrible...I'm speechless. Did you call the police?


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> yes, someone needs some help in the mental department....lets hope he/she does not move on to "bigger" things..like poisoning people. did you report it? make sure you go over your stuff well. would not like to think your food is tainted too. It is so disheartening and sad...and disgusting.


Forget mental department - I think they're beyond that...maybe criminal department. I did file a police report. The officer was very nice but completely perplexed. They're not even investigating because there are really no suspects or anything specific to pursue. I would feel better had they stolen something, but they didn't. They just hurt the pigeons. I'm going to keep a closer eye on things though - I've had several things thrown on my balcony (most recently a tennis ball), presumably by someone throwing them at pigeons. I'd like to think this was totally random, but I'm a bit creeped out and afraid it may not be. Ughh...

The good new is, the pigeons are fine at this point!!! So unless they develop some respiratory problems over the next few days, it looks like we're ok. The vet gave them each some kerafate and a bath to wash off the nasty petroleum. Now I've got pigeons in my bedroom since the garage is no longer an option.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How soon before you can take them to their new home?


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

wow you know the world is going to "Hell" when people resort to killing pets... not like enough pigeons die everyday "let's break in and harm thoes pigeons" like honestly what is going threw peoples mind?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

These days, you can get put in jail for beating someone like that silly even if you caught them in flagrante delicto. However, THEY probably wouldn't get put in jail, though because they're some kind of "protected" species. You, being a psychiatrist, should be well aware of that. Yeah, anybody who'd do something like that would have to be a real sicko and needs to be dealt with. What out of the DSM IV would explain such behavior?

Pidgey


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> How soon before you can take them to their new home?


I'll probably try to take them next weekend. They've only been "quarantined" about 2 wks at this point, and the vet recommended a total of 4. But now my conures are getting exposed anyway (though I'm being very careful, and they're in different rooms). And I've observed them on balcony for months...and they've been healthy. It'll be good to finally get them to CoyoteJoe..


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> These days, you can get put in jail for beating someone like that silly even if you caught them in flagrante delicto. However, THEY probably wouldn't get put in jail, though because they're some kind of "protected" species. You, being a psychiatrist, should be well aware of that. Yeah, anybody who'd do something like that would have to be a real sicko and needs to be dealt with. What out of the DSM IV would explain such behavior?
> 
> Pidgey


DSM-IV? Pretty much just "Antisocial PD" but I still prefer the term evil...if only I had the slightest sense who "THEY" are. makes one kind of nervous.


----------



## coyotejoe (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey, just bring them out ASAP, if there should be a problem, which I doubt, I'll deal with it. I know this is distressing for you and unfortunately that is why mean people do such things, they know they're not only torturing the birds but torturing you as well. I was raised to believe that poisoners are the very lowest of the lowlife, I won't even poison mice. When we moved into our current home there was a garden shed chock full of stuff to kill anything you can think of, we had a small truck load of various poisons to haul off for proper disposal. You're probably lucky you didn't have any of that stuff in your garage, but then again I don't suppose you would have. 
Anyway, just bring them out here and they'll be welcome, the ferals you brought earlier have become my favorite birds.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

coyotejoe said:


> Hey, just bring them out ASAP, if there should be a problem, which I doubt, I'll deal with it. I know this is distressing for you and unfortunately that is why mean people do such things, they know they're not only torturing the birds but torturing you as well. I was raised to believe that poisoners are the very lowest of the lowlife, I won't even poison mice. When we moved into our current home there was a garden shed chock full of stuff to kill anything you can think of, we had a small truck load of various poisons to haul off for proper disposal. You're probably lucky you didn't have any of that stuff in your garage, but then again I don't suppose you would have.
> Anyway, just bring them out here and they'll be welcome, the ferals you brought earlier have become my favorite birds.


Thank you SO much...I'll take you up on that. I probably won't actually be able to do it until next weekend time-wise, and that will give me a few days and some peace of mind to see that they're doing ok. Right now they seem to be quite happy in my bedroom. Is Saturday or Sunday better for you?

There was some antifreeze and some scooter oil in my garage, both which would have been much more dangerous...fortunately the idiots didn't really think things through.


----------



## coyotejoe (Apr 10, 2009)

Any time you like, being retired gives me the luxury of doing my shopping and errands during the week and spending weekends at home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wondering if it was somebody that has a problem with you, and were trying to get to you through your birds. I'd set up a camera. Never know if they might come back. In your profession, I'm sure you meet many people who would be capable of something like this. Maybe somebody had his feathers ruffled somehow. I'd keep things locked, and install the camera. I'm so sorry for you and your birds that something like this could have happened. Hope they're all okay.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Wondering if it was somebody that has a problem with you, and were trying to get to you through your birds. I'd set up a camera. Never know if they might come back. In your profession, I'm sure you meet many people who would be capable of something like this. Maybe somebody had his feathers ruffled somehow. I'd keep things locked, and install the camera. I'm so sorry for you and your birds that something like this could have happened. Hope they're all okay.


yeah, I wonder the same thing. I prefer to think it was random, but then they should've stolen something or done some other damage. Part of me wonders if it's just someone who really hates pigeons. I've had some stuff thrown onto my 3rd floor balcony (phone book, tennis ball, etc...), presumably at the pigeons. But someone would basically have to be watching me to know I had these in my garage...Lovely the things we have to worry abut...I like the camera idea.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sad that there are so many people walking around who would think nothing of hurting an innocent animal to get at another person, but in this society today........................ Good luck. Please keep us updated if you learn anything.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

irretractable said:


> Forget mental department - I think they're beyond that...maybe criminal department. I did file a police report. The officer was very nice but completely perplexed. They're not even investigating because there are really no suspects or anything specific to pursue. I would feel better had they stolen something, but they didn't. They just hurt the pigeons. I'm going to keep a closer eye on things though - I've had several things thrown on my balcony (most recently a tennis ball), presumably by someone throwing them at pigeons. I'd like to think this was totally random, but I'm a bit creeped out and afraid it may not be. Ughh...


It might be worth it to call the Humane Society and mention it to them. There are laws against animal cruelty, and perhaps they can advise you. Sad incident, but I'm glad they appear to be healthy.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Siam Sam said:


> It might be worth it to call the Humane Society and mention it to them. There are laws against animal cruelty, and perhaps they can advise you. Sad incident, but I'm glad they appear to be healthy.


Good thought... thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm thinking security camera.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Tennman1 said:


> I'm thinking security camera.


yeah...and maybe an alarm system...


----------



## coyotejoe (Apr 10, 2009)

Well the pigis are settled in to the coop now and doing fine. They haven't quite worked out their place in the pecking order as yet but I'm sure that will come in time.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

coyotejoe said:


> Well the pigis are settled in to the coop now and doing fine. They haven't quite worked out their place in the pecking order as yet but I'm sure that will come in time.


I'm glad to here they're doing ok - I appreciate the update. Do Paloma and Harlequin think they should be at the top of the pecking order? I wondered if that would happen given their age and rule of my balcony...


----------



## coyotejoe (Apr 10, 2009)

No, they seem pretty passive, I think they're just a bit overwhelmed by so many birds.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

coyotejoe said:


> No, they seem pretty passive, I think they're just a bit overwhelmed by so many birds.


Well, glad to hear they're not being bullies. Look forward to hearing if they settle in and lay some more eggs! (that is, if Paloma lays some more eggs)


----------

